# Can a woman ride a men's board?



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm 5'7, 135 pounds, and I'm looking at some men's and woman's boards. I wonder if there's such a big difference with men's boards compared to woman. I'm not a beginner,I've been riding for about four years, and I need a new board. I have a 2010/2011 Women's 144cm Burton Feather. I'm looking for something a little but more stable to control at higher speeds. 
So is it wise to get a men's board?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd check out what all the sponsored ladies are riding in the top teams.

I don't see why women couldn't ride a men's board if it was the right size for them.

My wife learnt on a Burton Feather too, very much a beginner board so it's a great move to upgrade! You'll never want to see an extruded base and capped board again  (FYI she's now riding a 2012 Rome LoFi)


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It's more to do with weight not height, then the stiffness of the board, but look at anything from large kids boards, to small adult mens boards.

Depending on how big you want to go there are loads to choose from, Neni would probably have the best answer for you...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ya can...

but imho...I'm a guy that rides a women's board...because I gotz size 7 feets and wear women's 7.5-8 focus boas.

the factor is foot/boot size and the flex rating and your weight. At your weight ur a bit light for a guys board. idk your foot/boot size but its important for edge to edge response....if your foot is too small for the width...it will be very sluggish and cumbersome.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ya can...
> 
> the factor is foot/boot size and the flex rating and your weight. At your weight ur a bit light for a guys board.


+1

A 144 sounds a little small for you. :dunno:

But if you do consider looking at small sized men's board, remember that "in general" they will be stiffer than a similarly sized women's board.

I would suggest you take the time to get out and demo some guys boards and see for yourself if they feel right to you.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, my wife used to rip up the hill on her 155 Timeless. You don't need to believe the marketing, if the boards fits with your style of riding you will enjoy it.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

ListenUp said:


> Hey guys, I'm 5'7, 135 pounds, and I'm looking at some men's and woman's boards. I wonder if there's such a big difference with men's boards compared to woman. I'm not a beginner,I've been riding for about four years, and I need a new board. I have a 2010/2011 Women's 144cm Burton Feather. I'm looking for something a little but more stable to control at higher speeds.
> So is it wise to get a men's board?


My partner has similar stats to you and rides she moved up from a 144cm feather to a 149cm feelgood and loves it, much more stable at speed. My sister also similar stats rides a NS Lotus (now the Raven I think, don't quote me on that) which she also loves, stiffer ride and more stable, both will be a fairly less forgiving ride than the feather though


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

Oldman said:


> +1
> 
> A 144 sounds a little small for you. :dunno:


Yeah, that's part of the reason I need a new board, I got my board when I was like 12 and I've grown a bit since then...


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't see why a woman can't ride a men's board(or a man a women's), as long as the board fits their style, and feels comfortable to them. If it works for you, and you don't mind the "manlier" graphics, go for it.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> I don't see why a woman can't ride a men's board(or a man a women's), as long as the board fits their style, and feels comfortable to them. If it works for you, and you don't mind the "manlier" graphics, go for it.


I agree, it's the board flex you want to match to your weight. However there are tons of great womens boards out there. Burton feelgood in camber will be way more stable than the feather.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Lamps said:


> I agree, it's the board flex you want to match to your weight. However there are tons of great womens boards out there. Burton feelgood in camber will be way more stable than the feather.


I would tend to agree here. At her weight I would think there is a huge array of womens boards available to meet the needs and what she's actually done is outgrown a beginner board.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Short answer: yes, we can. 

By chance, I've owned more men's than women's boards. But there are also women's boards that would fit your need for more stability, there's really no special need to go for men's boards. A stiffer and - above all - longer women's board will ride more stable than your board now. 

However, if you want to look into men's boards, the main feature to keep an eye on is waist width as they are wider than women's boards. What's your boot size? I've a wmn 8.5 and find boards up to 25mm to be still ok, which translates to men's boards up to 158, depending on brand and model.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Can a woman ride a mens bicycle and vise versa?!?  There's your answer...

I was encouraging my better half to get mens bindings because she can get something much stiffer than the womens lineups (she really likes them stiff!), we'll see what she gets for next season.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I was encouraging my better half to get mens bindings because she can get something much stiffer than the womens lineups (she really likes them stiff!), we'll see what she gets for next season.


shallow creeper alarm! hey buddy, I like 'em stiff as well









Anyway! Has she tried the '14 Burton Escapades? I'm using the Spark Afterburner (stiff as stiff can be) as well but gotta say that I really love them new burton straps on the Escapades. No padding, nontheless comfy and very responsive. She may like them.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmm, not the Escapades. She's got 2014 Lexas, which are supposed to be stiffer than the Escapades?!?

I was trying to say she should be Burton Diodes Re:flex size small, why not eh?!? :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Hmmm, not the Escapades. She's got 2014 Lexas, which are supposed to be stiffer than the Escapades?!?
> 
> I was trying to say she should be Burton Diodes Re:flex size small, why not eh?!? :yahoo:


Odd... this seem to have changed over the last - urgh... time flies - 10y. By then, the Lexa were softer and I preferred the Escapades without looking at the Lexa ever since . Diodes are nice, the same un-padded strap and women friendly low highback hight, and yes, pretty stiff.


----------



## silentsnow (Apr 24, 2014)

*Ride what you want*

Yea, ride what you want as long as it fits your riding style and you like the ride. Of boards I've owned in the past, 50% have been mens. My next board is a women's board, they're narrower and smaller for my build now - former fatty. I just can't power them around like I used to.


----------



## Shredtastic (Feb 13, 2014)

ListenUp said:


> Hey guys, I'm 5'7, 135 pounds, and I'm looking at some men's and woman's boards. I wonder if there's such a big difference with men's boards compared to woman. I'm not a beginner,I've been riding for about four years, and I need a new board. I have a 2010/2011 Women's 144cm Burton Feather. I'm looking for something a little but more stable to control at higher speeds.
> So is it wise to get a men's board?




yes, you def !! can.

its about the weight / stiffness ratio... imo. 

The Escapade is a great Binding !
my wife rides is on a 149 Roxy Eminence

go for it if you like !
pair it with a Skate Banana 145N ; 148N or 149 ... depending on Bootsize and your riding preference!!
sometimes i ride together with a girl who loves to ride the Custom X from her boyfriend for bombing and hard charging..


----------



## shesplits (Aug 12, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Can a woman ride a mens bicycle and vise versa?!?  There's your answer...
> 
> I was encouraging my better half to get mens bindings because she can get something much stiffer than the womens lineups (she really likes them stiff!), we'll see what she gets for next season.


Having ridden mens bindings, yes its possible, but not necessarily advisable! 
I wear a womens 8 boot, and even a small mens binding has lots of extra, unnecessary width which can cause problems. I do like the added bonus of bigger highbacks though...can't have it both ways I guess!


----------

